
NASA Live – Earth from Space Live Feed - sydney6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzMQza8xZCc
======
natch
Strange that it is showing a view looking back, and according to the legend of
its current location, looking either front or back should both be nighttime,
but we are seeing daytime. Edit: now the legend shows daytime, but we seem to
have missed the whole sunrise thing.

------
tony-allan
Source
[https://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ESRS/HDEV/](https://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ESRS/HDEV/)

